# Official: Lee Filter Solution for the Canon TS-E 17 f/4L



## Canon Rumors Guy (Sep 28, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14429"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14429">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>From Lee Filters

</strong>As <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/09/filter-system-coming-for-the-ts-e-17-f4l-cr1/" target="_blank">previously mentioned</a>, Lee Filters has officially announced a filter ring adaptor that works with the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606803-USA/Canon_3553B002_Wide_Tilt_Shift_TS_E_17mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon TS-E 17mm f/4L lens</a>. This adaptor allows you to tap into the 100mm (or 105mm polarizer) filter system that Lee offers.</p>
<p><strong>From Lee Filters

</strong><em>“This new ring will adapt the Foundation kit filter holder to fit the Canon 17mm TS-E lens and will allow more than half of the total amount of movement that is normally possible with this lens before vignetting – we feel that this is adequate for most uses and using the smaller 100mm system will allow the use of popular 100mm filters such as the Big Stopper and Proglass range. You can even use the 105mm polariser if you allow for a small amount of cutoff at the corners.</em><strong>

</strong></p>
<p>It will be priced at £78.00.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1081875/6#11825999" target="_blank">First Review of the adaptor</a> | <a href="http://www.leefilters.com/index.php/camera/system#tse-adaptor" target="_blank">Visit Lee Filters</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Sep 28, 2013)

lee... when you order today you will get it 2015....


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 28, 2013)

so what they mean is roughly +/- 6mm of guaranteed movement before vignetting? just tack on an extra 30 bucks or so not doing it yourself from a 17mm tse lens cap and 82mm lee adapter.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 28, 2013)

Why doesn't somebody over at Fred Miranda mention the Fotodiox solution. There is no limitation to tilt and or shift. I am not a member there so can't.

As for an expensive never arriving Lee "solution" with limited usability, it is a joke. Go on Amazon and just buy a ready made high quality solution, I just did and the Fotodiox Wonderpana just works.

http://www.amazon.com/WonderPana-145-Essentials-Kit-Aspherical/dp/B00AUK945M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1378870716&sr=8-2&keywords=fotodiox+TS-E

http://fotodioxpro.com/index.php/wonderpana-145-essentials-kit-system-holder-lens-cap-and-cpl-filter.html


----------



## Canon 14-24 (Sep 29, 2013)

privatebydesign said:


> Why doesn't somebody over at Fred Miranda mention the Fotodiox solution. There is no limitation to tilt and or shift. I am not a member there so can't.
> 
> As for an expensive never arriving Lee "solution" with limited usability, it is a joke. Go on Amazon and just buy a ready made high quality solution, I just did and the Fotodiox Wonderpana just works.



privatebydesign would you have sample images of the fotodiox setup on your 17mm at max -12/+12 shift? at f/8 and/or f/16? I am curious to see if there is any vignetting with the fotodiox setup+filter attached.

I am also curious to your opinion on the fotodiox 145mm filters in particular the full ND as there aren't many reviews on it. Comparing prices on Amazon I see a regular photodiox nd8 for $80 and a Lee ProGlass 0.9 for $180! Almost 2x the price, not sure if there is a significant difference in quality between the two brands?

Thanks.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 29, 2013)

Not on hand, but give me a few days and I'll throw something up. I only have the CPL though as I don't use ND filters.

I can tell you the Wonderpana is very well made, it is high quality aluminium, even the lock mechanism, it mounts to the lens cap bayonet mount, is all aluminium and is beautifully spring loaded.


----------



## LowBloodSugar (Sep 29, 2013)

Does anyone know of a source for cheap but still optical quality polarizing sheets? I bought some from rosco and they were really only good enough for lights. It really blurred the image when i used it with a lee filter holder. I ended up getting a lens BW polarizer and was very happy.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 5, 2013)

Canon 14-24 said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > Why doesn't somebody over at Fred Miranda mention the Fotodiox solution. There is no limitation to tilt and or shift. I am not a member there so can't.
> ...



Sorry it took so long to follow up on this.

First image is an overlay five shot (not blend) with the Fotodiox Wonderpana and CPL in place, shot on 1Ds MkIII TS-E 17 @ f16. Unshifted is the red rectangle and the four ears are 12mm shift in each direction. The shadowing on the extreme corners is the effect of the light falloff, not vignetting, it is apparent in the set I took without the Wonderpana in place as well, the second image.

Even reverse tilt can be used at 12mm shift up to about 4º, or if you need the 6º tilt then 8mm shift is where you start to get vignetting. But these are very extreme uses, with 4º of tilt you are looking at a J point less than 12" below the camera.

All in all I am very happy with the performance of the Wonderpana and I wish somebody would post about it on Fred Miranda board.


----------

